# Acer aspire wireless not working



## chris20474 (Apr 11, 2010)

hi, i have an ACER ASPIRE 5735-4774 laptop. I cannot locate my reinstall cd so i put on my already owned VISTA OS. it loaded great.everythign seems to work EXCEPT the wireless isnt working. anyone have a driver they know of to fix this.or point me in the right direction?? thanks i have vista home premium edition OS


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please try here http://support.acer.com/drivers_download.aspx


----------



## chris20474 (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah i tried there.but didnt see what i needed...................after searching. i installed what i THOUGHT it was, but still doesnt work.maybe doing something wrong???


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the wireless drivers are there do you know what model wifi card you have, you can find out in device manager click on the + next to the network adapters, then right click on the device choose properties then details,then download and install the driver listed under wireless lan http://support.acer.com/drivers_download.aspx


----------



## chris20474 (Apr 11, 2010)

hi, ok, here is what it says network adapter.........generic marvell yukon 88e8071 based ethernet controller...now, where it says other devices..network controller has a yellow exclamation point on it..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi in device manager right click on the device then properties then details and get the device id and post it


----------



## chris20474 (Apr 11, 2010)

i didngt see anything that says device id... i did see device type says other /mfg unknown and this for STATUS This device is not configured correctly. (Code 1)

There is no driver selected for the device information set or element.


To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi
For Vista and Win7 you need to do this:
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
*Scroll *to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have in the Device Manager


----------



## chris20474 (Apr 11, 2010)

network controller- hardware id's

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&SUBSYS_03031A32&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&SUBSYS_03031A32
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&CC_0280


video controller

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_07
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&SUBSYS_01761025
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&CC_038000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&CC_0380


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

chris20474 said:


> network controller- hardware id's
> 
> PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&SUBSYS_03031A32&REV_01
> PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&SUBSYS_03031A32
> ...


Extract driver to a folder
Once extracted open the folder and run the setup exe. file
Let us know how you make out.

If you have trouble opening the links go here and input your info:
http://www.acersupport.com/drivers_download.aspx

Select Vista 32bit for the OS

You need the *Atheros WLan *driver and the *Intel VGA *driver

Bill


----------



## chris20474 (Apr 11, 2010)

i downloaded video driver.......the network adapter wont.it says my internet blocked it from downloading.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I am having the same issue.
Not sure if it is a forum issue or Acer?

Go here:
http://us.acer.com/acer/service.do?...tx1g.c2att92=453&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=2054404012
Input Notebook>Aspire>Aspire5735
Select the OS (Vista)

Download the Wireless LAN Atheros Wireless LAN Driver 7.6.0.126 5.0 MB 2008/12/03 

Bill


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Anytime Joeten


----------

